# All my platy's died what is causing this ?



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

I had like 20 fish in my tank i got them all 6 months ago. 

I had

2 Blue platy
2 Orange platy
1 yellow

2 Black widow tetra
1 (some kind of tetra forgot its name)
10 neons
4 Danio's


Its been 6 months since i got those fish.. Day 1 a neon died.. I still had 9 neons for like 4 months and then 1 disapeard. However i still have 8 neons left after 6 months. All my other fish are still alive except 2 of my rose danio's died. They both got some kind of curved spine got skinny, and had big open wounds that came from the inside out.. Im not sure what it is but i read alot about danio's getting this.

The last month tho all my platy's have been dying. Both Blue,the yellow and 1 orange have died. All of them had the same symptoms, they stopped eating had no visible signs of stress or parasites outside. They just stopped eating and sat on the bottom hiding until death. 1 was sick and the rest were fine, and then they just died like dominos.. As 1 was sick the rest were fine, then 1 died and then another got sick..

I have 1 orange platy left and he is doing the same thing.. What is causing this ?? My nitites are 0, ammonia is 0, nitrates have always been around 10-20. PH has always been around 6.5-6.8

I did water changes with prime often, and whats wierd is if its the water then why are all my neons alive.. Why havent other fish been affected ? Is there some kind of internal parasite that kills palty's. I found this to happen alot on google when i tried looking it up i see alot of people with the same problem as me..


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sorry about you're losses;( The only thing I can think of is a parasite, maybe a hook worm? If I were you, i'd start asking around at local fish stores or medicines that could possibly explain what this is and cures it. I wish you good luck;(


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the not eating and laying on the bottom could potentially be dropsy sometimes those are the only symptoms as were when my tank got it other times they can have a swollen body red streaks or spots and even bleeding. i know marycin two is supposed to be good for treating dropsy unless someone else knows a more affective medication. when my tank got it my mollies which are obviously closely related to platies were the first to be affected.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

red spots and swollen bodies can also mean hemmorhagic septicemia.
nasty disease.
I have recently treated some tetras for it that I recently bought. No sign of the disease any more- ie no more bleeding -but the fish are going to die anyway.
I did 7 days of treatments but I think maybe the medication was too much for them.
There seems to be a lot of nasty diseases going around just now. A friend complained that her new mollies came out with fungus and died and another friend has complained that she is down to 15 fish in her 30 gallon tank- the new ones have all died but her old fish are still ok.
These are fish from Big Al's. 
I was in Petsmart today and the girls in the fish department were saying that they have had a lot of fish deaths over the past little while.


----------

